# Looking for ideas, or plans for Queen size captains bed.



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

We have recently added a queen memory foam mattress set to our guest room. This occupies a large amount of floor space, and I don't really want to throw a dresser in the mix to make it worse… I am wanting instead to build a captains bed with drawers instead of a dresser. I have some ideas how to do this, but I am not certain… I would like to see plans to get an idea of how others have done this, so I can work up my own design. Or if something workable is readily available I may build from an existing plan…

Any good suggestions?


----------

